# "we Just Got An Outback, We Just Got An Outback...."



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

..........and we were singing all the way home, missed our exit, didn't get home until almost 10pm - not great as dd has her first day of Kindergarten today and is normally in bed by 7.30.........

........ANYWAY........

yep, not planned, just a trip to actually go and look at a real 28rsds. We'd only seen a 26rs before and the 28 online but you know how these things go. It has to be said that dh allowed the haggling to go on way longer than I would've had the patience for but then again he was inside a dry office while I was outside splashing in puddles with 4 over-tired, hyperactive children!

Hopefully we'll go and get it next week sometime (well maybe he can go without the entourage!).

So, question (oh jeez _another _ one??):

Is there a list somewhere of essential items needed before taking a first trip? I see hoses and wheel chocks mentioned........ Dh is ordering the Prodigy and Equilizer.

Suggestions and help appreciated.

Thanks everyone, excitement levels are high over here!

Ali


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Exciting







Congrats









First Aid Kit w/ plenty of medicinal substances. One never knows









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup! Take it all.

I suggest your 1st camping trip is close to home (Ours was in our driveway) because no matter how much you pack, you will forget something. Most of all relax you will be camping...so have fun and enjoy.

The Dealer should be able to set you up with almost everything you need.

Beside all of the camping stuff, some good ideas:

1 - tool box with some basic tools
2 - tie wraps and duct tape
3 - Levelling blocks
4 - Extra 30amp extension cord
5 - Extra water hose
6 - Broom and dust pan

List can go on and on

Thor


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations and I wish you may pleasant memories in your OB.

As far as a list, you need to realize that outfitting a new TT is evolutionary, not revolutionary.

There are of course the basics (Prodigy & Equaliser are and excellent start). 
They will probably give you a 10' sewer hose - Get a 15'
They will probably give you a 10' water hose - Get a 25'
They will not give you - but get
* A pressure regulator for the hose. Goes between the CG spicket and your hose.
* 25' of CTV wire if you intend on going to sites with CTV
* A good flash light
* Paper towels (lots)
* Cooler. If for nothing else "drinks". That fridge isn't that big.
* A small tool box with the basics in it. You will build on it as time goes on. You will also take things out of it as you find out you really don't need it.

After that it depends on how experienced a camper you are and how you like to camp.

If you eat out a lot you don't need much cooking gear. If you eat in a lot you need the pots/pans/plates (all those things for cooking and eating) that matches up with the way you eat.

Bedding - Advise you make up the beds BEFORE you go out for the first time. That way you are assured you have everything for ALL the beds.

As important as having a "Put it in the TT list" is a "Don't wast your time and space" list. It's going to be very tempting to buy all those trinkets in the camping section of WalMart or where ever. Be careful. A lot of them you will find to be useless or cheap versions of what you do need/want. Back to outfitting is evolutionary. It's better to buy and haul one good thing that you need/want than ten useless things you either will never need or will not work when you do need it.

Be easy on yourself the first few times out. You're not going to be perfectly outfitted the first time out or even after the first season. Keep pencil and paper handy to make a list of what you would like to include for the future. Space is more limited than you think. I have a lot of things that are multipurpose so I don't have to haul things I don't need.

Lastly, watch others. I have been camping for 28 years and I still to this day watch other campers for ideas. There is always a better way. This is one of the most fun parts of camping for me. Figuring out how little I can I haul yet maintain all my options.

Good luck, enjoy and I'm sure you will get some other/better ideas form the guys & girls on this site. They are the best and are always willing to help. I'll let you know If I can think of anything else.

Let us know how it goes your first time out.

Bill


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lots of good info on the home page. Click on FAQ's. There is a lot of good info there. Ten there is the Mods forum. You'll catch the bug there for sure!
Eric


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9992

This thread has quite a list in it.

Congradulations









My gallery disappeared but all my pics ended up under members misc pics. If you want to see all of my mods to the 28RSDS, you will find pics there.

John


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

A level.

Jessica


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9992
> 
> This thread has quite a list in it.


ali,

Congrats! You will love your new Outback!

See the above referenced list--especially GlenninTexas's post.

It's quite extensive.

Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah!!!!!!!

Another neighbor with an Outback!!!!!!!

As for the packing list I think that has been covered. I'd recommend somewhere you've camped before. Try somewhere close to home so if you need something you can run home for it or know where the closest store is to buy it!!!!

Congratulations !!!!! Can't wait to see you on the road sometime!!!!!

Jim and Steph


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, Ali!*









Very cool! Have fun with it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats ali on the new TT
Now the fun part of buying stuff for it








Let the camping begin









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOO!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Everyone's already given you a great place to start regarding "must haves". The 1 thing I don't see that is an absolute necessity is - YOUR SENSE OF HUMOR!!! Especially if you're new to camping. I've been camping for close to 30 years and you've just got to enjoy yourself. NOTHING dire will happen if it takes a little longer to prep the meal than you had planned or if you've forgotten something - surely you can find something to use in "its" place or <gasp> walk next door, introduce yourself to someone you've never met, & ask them if you can borrow their's. GREAT way to meet your neighbor, fill your need, AND help you remember to bring "it" the next time.

HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WHOO HOO! Congrats Ali!!!























Welcome to the family








Enjoy your new beautiful Outback!
Keep posting and let us know how everything goes








Dawn


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

First of all Ali, congrats on your new Outback.

May you make many wonderful memories!

Now, about that "we just got an Outback"....

If the first thing you thought of was Blue's Clues when trying to come up with a song, then you are watching WAY too much TV with your kids!









I suggest you camp more!









Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ali, congrats on bringing home the new Outback.

I took the easy way out here and let everyone else post what you should bring so I can just say they have good ideas and I have nothing to add.

My first trip was in a nice camping area yet close to a Super Wal*Mart. I made a few trips back and forth as we realized things were forgotten. It's nice since they have a decent RV supply section and I really needed a sewer hose extension.


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

3LEES said:


> [First Aid Kit w/ plenty of medicinal substances. One never knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already have to box from many camping travels, filled most importantly with infant Motrin, kiddie Motrin and of course adult Motrin!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

_ Congrats on the new trailer!!!_


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> There are of course the basics (Prodigy & Equaliser are and excellent start).
> They will probably give you a 10' sewer hose - Get a 15'
> They will probably give you a 10' water hose - Get a 25'
> They will not give you - but get
> ...


Thanks Bill, great suggestions, I was wondering about all the hoses.

We've tent camped quite a lot in the last few years so have a lot of gear from that (which I can't wait to get out of plastic totes and actually store in cupboards in the OB - think this is the most exciting part - nothing less thrilling than having to run out of the tent in the rain to find that essential thing which is at the bottom of a huge plastic box!) and obviously have experienced many different campsites. I can't wait for the ability to switch on a light and have a bathroom - oooh!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!!!!

Where did you end up buying from??

Steve


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> <gasp> walk next door, introduce yourself to someone you've never met, & ask them if you can borrow their's.
> HAVE FUN!!!!


Our kids are super social so they have usually met all the surrounding camping neighbors within 5 minutes of arrival - hence the adults kind of have to meet as well - kids are quite the ice-breakers!


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> > http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9992
> >
> > This thread has quite a list in it.
> 
> ...


That thread was perfect, lots of great ideas, I've moved them all into a printable document and will peruse at my leisure!

Thanks everyone - can't wait to get out there!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad to hear the experience was a good one for you.

Nice to see you enjoying some of the local ammenities also.

Now that you are booked for Otter Lake, you'll get to hang out with 2 of the salesmen from there also.

Steve


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd say you have a good start on your "stuff" if you have been tent camping.

You probably have a lot of what you need already although as time goes on you'll find you'll need some additional/different "stuff" because TT camping is definitely different than tent camping. And I agree with you. Setting it up and organizing all of it is all part of the fun.

I'm excited for you and I can't wait for the first time you go camping and it rains. I know that isn't a normal wish for someone camping but I remember our first time camping in the rain after we moved up from a tent. The kids were still pretty small and we thought we died and went to heaven. Even thought the weather was cruddy it was a treat to have the kids warm and dry inside the TT or outside under the awning.

Enjoy!

Bill

By the way. Like a couple of other people said, I forgot some other essentials. Leveling gear is paramount. Not just for comfort but the fridge needs to be near level to work. A level (torpedo level works great. don't need a 4 foot level) and blocks for leveling the TT are a must. I use a combination of a set of those giant Lego blocks (a set of ten) and a 40" long 2X12 to create a ramp. I use 3 or 4 on the far end of the board depending on how unlevel the ground is and then 1 or two of the blocks to brace the board in the middle. I drive it up on the ramp and the DW stands inside the TT and hollers when we are just over the level mark. We then chock it off using the wedgie chocks and let the TT roll back on the chocks (sometimes I have to help it roll back by putting it in reverse and just let the idle take up the slack between the tire and the chock). It's the quickest and easiest method I have found but something else may work for you.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. Sounds like everone else has covered most of the stuff you will need. I can think of one thing you will need plenty of, patience when backing into your camp site. Work out the signals ahead of time or get a set of radios so you can talk to each other and remember, no yelling. Have fun camping, Kirk.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Congrats on a great floor plan. Did you get new or used? John just dropped his 28rsds at Shaffers a few days ago. Have fun and we will see you at Otter Creek


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Congrats on a great floor plan. Did you get new or used? John just dropped his 28rsds at Shaffers a few days ago. Have fun and we will see you at Otter Creek


We did end up buying a new one - one of the first ever NEW things we've bought! I'd heard John's was there but we decided ahead of time to go new if we could - hoping it was a wise decision.

We're really looking forward to meeting everyone - and to camping in the Autumn!

Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on finally bringing the Outback home.

Don't sweat the "what do I need to buy now" question. Things will slowly come up and you can decide then if you "need" them.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

When you go to pick it up, see Chris in Sales and have him add you to the list for Otter Lake.

He wanted a site map and list of Outbackers that are going to hang up in the showroom.

Of course, I just gave him the list the day you posted that you are coming!!









Steve


----------

